# The "Cloud" issue



## Packerjohn (Mar 21, 2017)

Hi!  Could someone please explain to me about this fairly new (to me) Cloud issue.  Since I got my new Windows 10 computer, I have been flooded with several offers to put my data/pictures/etc. up in some sort of a "cloud".  What gives?  Why do I need this?  The last computer I had had 320 GB on the hard drive and I used just over 100 GB after having it for 7 years.  Now my new computer has 2T and I will never use that amount of space?  Please explain why some people are putting their data up in the clouds?  Can't ever see myself doing that.  Thanks.


----------



## Lara (Mar 21, 2017)

Like you, I'm a novice and also don't need nor want the Cloud. But from what I understand if you save data into your Cloud then it is sent to all of your devices and the data can be accessed by all of your devices, tv, iPads, computer, phones, etc. You can save photos and passwords there...everything. It is supposedly secure but then who believes that? Seriously, nothing is secure in this world today.


----------



## tnthomas (Mar 21, 2017)

Microsoft wants (like all tech companies) to sell you back-up storage space on their main frame servers...which is what/where the "cloud" is. 

Dropbox and Google Drive are free cloud storage services that I use.   

Carbonite has an annual fee, offers encrypted storage.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 22, 2017)




----------

